
Facebook’s Zuckerberg, Bucking Tide, Takes Public Stand Against Isolationism - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/16/technology/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-mission-statement.html
======
gukov
Maybe stop building walls and buying land around his mansions first.

